# Not sure if puppy is purebred



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I recently met a puppy who is roughly five months old that was rescued from a kill shelter. She has a lot of black on her back and dark tan markings. Her face looks like a purebred and she has the bark of one. The only thing is that she has traces of white, almost like little spots, on one of her paws and just a little bit of white on her chest. My question is this- is it still possible that she is a purebred or is she likely a mix? (Not that it really matters, but I was just curious.) She is blind and probably got dumped at the shelter because of that.


Mods- if necessary, this can be moved to the "breed standard" section.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I have seen pictures here of PBs that have white markings... There was just a thread about white toes. And I saw in a litter photo two that had a patch on their chest.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=738435&page=1#Post738435


----------



## GunnersMoms (Sep 14, 2004)

Our Kenya has a little white on her chest, and she's ALL GSD.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Purebred GSDs can have small white markings on the chest and feet. It's not the norm in the sense that more GSDs don't have these things than do, but it's not rare. So yes, she could definitely be a purebred.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky has a white patch on his chest and he also has lighter colors between his toes and on his legs.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

What Chris said, it's not commonplace, but not rare either. Every dog I've had has had a bit of white on the chest or paws except for a german workingline. There's a specific term for it, but it's slipped my mind at the moment.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

oh boy, my imported blk&red Shep has white on his chest and a white spot on one off his toes. i've been telling myself it's tan or light black, LoL. i paid for a German working/show dog. i do have a German working show dog don't i???


> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008What Chris said, it's not commonplace, but not rare either. Every dog I've had has had a bit of white on the chest or paws except for a german workingline. There's a specific term for it, but it's slipped my mind at the moment.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

doggiedad, I'd have to see a picture to determine what line your dog is, or a pedigree. Is he a bi color? Saddle? Blanket? I recently posted pics of my boys in the pictures section. I would say my Apollo is a Black and red saddle. I know he is a west german showline with Ursus von Batu in his pedigree among many others of that line.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersMomsOur Kenya has a little white on her chest, and she's ALL GSD.


Hey mine too! My Kenya has a white patch on her chest and a black spot on her tongue, she's a pure (working lines) as they come!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll have a friend of mine post pictures, so that I can get your opinions on whether or not this pup is purebred. Thanks for your help thus far!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Urus von Batu is my boy's great-grandmother. i've been told it's very good to have her in your pedigree. (brags).









> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008doggiedad, I'd have to see a picture to determine what line your dog is, or a pedigree. Is he a bi color? Saddle? Blanket? I recently posted pics of my boys in the pictures section. I would say my Apollo is a Black and red saddle. I know he is a west german showline with Ursus von Batu in his pedigree among many others of that line.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our Sheps with the white spots and black spots on the tongue are the purest of the pure. all of the rest of them Sheps wish they had a spot or two.









> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GunnersMomsOur Kenya has a little white on her chest, and she's ALL GSD.
> ...


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

doggiedad, I would brag right along with you, but Ursus von Batu is my boy's great grandfather... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/6186.html

I couldn't find any results for Urus von Batu in the pedigree database.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I believe the spots are a result of the Irish white spotting gene. My female has a 1/2 dollar size white spot on her chest and a black spot on her tongue, she is definitely a purebred GSD. 

She is the smaller, darker dog in my avatar.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kathy, you won't believe it but Yana also has a white spot and a black spot on her tongue


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe they ARE related!! Funny first time we saw you in Petsmart with Yana over a year ago my hubby commented that Yana and Kayos could be identical twins. Yana's eyes are a little lighter than Kay's tho.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

We should compare their pedigrees







Yana's eyes are lighter and rounder, and Kayos has those cute white whiskers


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Ursus Von Batu and Live Vom Felsenwehr had Jaguar Von Der Mausespitz and somewhere down there they had my boy. i can send you the pedigree. pm. me. what do you mean you couldn't find any Urusus von Batu in the pedigree???


> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008doggiedad, I would brag right along with you, but Ursus von Batu is my boy's great grandfather... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/6186.html
> 
> I couldn't find any results for Urus von Batu in the pedigree database.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhat do you mean you couldn't find any Urusus von Batu in the pedigree???
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008doggiedad, I would brag right along with you, but Ursus von Batu is my boy's great grandfather... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/6186.html
> ...


Because they were looking up URUS v Batu, a female, not Ursus v Batu, a very well known male, based on your statement of:



> Originally Posted By: doggiedad<span style="color: #FF0000">Urus</span> von Batu is my boy's great-grand<span style="color: #FF0000">mother</span>.


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

Ursus is a stud, not a dam. He could be a grandfather, but he's surely not a grandmother.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the info. i spelled Urusus wrong (Urus). i still thought Ursus was a female, oops, silly me. i've read that Ursus is/was quite the GSD. now i want to find out more about him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the info. i thought Ursus was a female. after such a bone-head-blunder can i still brag about having a GSD especially since my boy has Ursus Von Batu in his pedigree???


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, now that i know the difference between a male GSD and a female GSD will you still brag along with me since our dogs have Ursus Von Batu in their pedigree??









> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008doggiedad, I would brag right along with you, but Ursus von Batu is my boy's great grandfather... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/6186.html
> 
> I couldn't find any results for Urus von Batu in the pedigree database.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sure I will! Woo Hoo!


----------



## dan92 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm wondering i f my dog is purebred


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Appears that way to me!


----------

